# Mommy and Daddy and Angel



## Beal's Tiels (Mar 17, 2012)

heres a few more recent pics of the pair and some of Angel


Mommy Gemini









Gemini










Daddy Leo Sitting on eggs









Leo









Angel









The 3



















I need to take more of Skipper and Cali as well....Ill upload those later


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh my Angel is stunning !! Your other two are adorable also but Angel really caught my eye


----------



## Beal's Tiels (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks 
Im not exactly sure what his mutation is but i think hes got a lot in him lol


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

From what i can see he is most likely Whiteface Pied (Pearl) Possible ghost pearls on his wings split either lutino or cinnamon


----------



## Beal's Tiels (Mar 17, 2012)

gotta be cinnamon, he's got the cinnamon on the very tips of his tail and some under his wings. he has the most crazy personality of them all too. He's always dying for attention and singing and dancing and cuddling and jumping off things. he just loves people.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Hehe He sounds like hes got a great personality. I am not an expert on mutations so hopefully someone else with more experience can correct me if im wrong but that's my best guess


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

WF cinnamon pied (either split pearl or a visual that molted out the pearls). There's no way to tell a split to lutino though.


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

Angel is quite beautiful


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Your cockatiels are beautiful especially Angel what a gorgeous mutation Angel is.


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

....SO BEAUTIFUL! All your birds are lovely but Angel is SO unique!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Beal's Tiels said:


> Thanks
> Im not exactly sure what his mutation is but i think hes got a lot in him lol


--------------------------------

He is a Whiteface Pied. With the faded look to some of the grey on his back he looks like he may also be split to pearl.


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

Budgiegirl14 said:


> ....SO BEAUTIFUL! All your birds are lovely but Angel is SO unique!


I can only echo the above post  

Very lucky


----------



## SunnysMama (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow ive never seen a tiel like Angel! She is beautiful! So are your other babies but she really stands out!


----------



## Beal's Tiels (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks 
well Angel is actually a boy...his previous owners told us he was a girl though....but they didnt have as much experience with birds. I think they just kinda ended up with him from another person that moved and was just trying to find him a new home


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

all your birdies are gorgeous!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Your tiels are beautiful!


----------



## JessieBlanket (Feb 20, 2012)

Gotta agree with most people in here...Angel is gorgeous! Of course, so are the others.


----------

